# Morbark Chipper For Sale



## Stump Man (Apr 6, 2004)

1989 Morbark 12" Disc Chipper 1728 hrs on machine, 8 hrs on rebuilt Cummins 80HP, new clutch, hyds rebuilt. sanblasted, painted, new decals, runs and lools like new.with manual, sharp blades, can e-mail pictures.$9,500.


----------

